# Cerwin Vega Cabs.



## bruferrit (Feb 7, 2009)

I have some old Cerwin Vega stereo speakers. The cabinets are really beat up, all the speakers are in great condition. I was thinking of remaking the cabinets. The question is that making new cabinets that match the old ones would I need to do any tweaking to the cabinets to get a better sound?

Bruce


----------



## John58 (Mar 26, 2008)

Add bracing, this will require making the cabs a little bigger to give you the same net volume. Keep the baffle dimensions the same and make your baffles thicker, double up on the mdf.
What CV's are you talking about?


----------



## bruferrit (Feb 7, 2009)

I will post the model number later this evening & possibly the speaker model numbers


----------



## bruferrit (Feb 7, 2009)

making them bigger I could increase the height.


----------



## looneybomber (Sep 20, 2006)

bruferrit said:


> making them bigger I could increase the height.


Or also deeper. Either direction will be fine.


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

But don't go wider:T


----------



## filtor1 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have a pair of CV VS120's. I just can't bring myself to part ways with them. I bought them from Curcuit City in 1994 and they haven't really let me down to this point. I actually, (knock on wood), have had no issues with surround rot or cabinet issues. Other than a few small knicks from moving on the corners, they still make me happy.

Which model do you have?


----------



## bruferrit (Feb 7, 2009)

dx-3's


----------



## mikieson (Jan 29, 2009)

I bought some CVs back in like 1991...Some at12's...I LOVED THEM...I could kick myself for selling them when I did..Im actually thinking of buying some new cerwins next year incometax time. Great sounding, loud and great bass response. OR so the ones I had were...DOnt know about the newer models.


----------

